# Parking at heathrow



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

has anyone used long 
/short stay parking at Heathrow Airport?

Just few days needed

cheers

barry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

in a motorhome? short term is really short, only a few hours and in multi storeys, so not on. Long term may be a problem because of length; off site may be possibility?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

According to numer of days CC+C at Chertsey may be worth considering - I think there is a local bus.

Or the CL/CS at Hersham. but transport might be more difficult.

If you really want parking near airport with transport in, get your credit card out.

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

as Geoff says, Chertsey is a good place for heathrow. We've stopped there and collected son & family from Terminal 3 in the motorhome. He called when the plane landed and we managed to get over there in the motorhome to collect him in the "drop off" area :wink2:


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Don't forget that Heathrow is within the London Emission Zone (spit!) if it applies to you!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Harrers said:


> Don't forget that Heathrow is within the London Emission Zone (spit!) if it applies to you!


I was going to comment that it is only the M4 Spur which is in the LEZ, which I am sure was the case but I have just checked the map and the whole of Heathrow is so I think there has been an extension.

Good job I checked before making a fool of myself:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> I was going to comment that it is only the M4 Spur which is in the LEZ, which I am sure was the case but I have just checked the map and the whole of Heathrow is so I think there has been an extension.
> 
> Good job I checked before making a fool of myself:wink2::laugh:
> 
> Geoff


I think you'll find that anywhere within the M25 is within the LEZ (spit!). I used to park my MH in Feltham, Middlesex which is pretty close to Heathrow. I had a route from the M3 that I could use to get there and back. I forgot once to use the route while exiting LEZ (spit!) and received my warning letter from TfL. So I can't transgress again.

There may have been an exception for the M4 slip which of course gives access to LHR without having to leave the motorway system. However most of the roads around Heathrow have LEZ (spit!) cameras!

I attach a pic of the relevant part of TfL's guide - sorry don't have a scanner on board (yet!). Although it's not very clear, I think the penultimate paragraph is just about readable (and relevant).


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Not everwhere, although nearly, within the M25 is in the LEZ. The M25 itself is not part of it.

It is probably best to assume anywhere is, unless you have studied the map in detail and planned and stick to the route you need.

For those not familiar with the operation of the LEZ it only affects diesel-powered vehicles over 3.5t.

It is a pain in the a*se if you live in it - unless you can get the MH re-classified as 'Compliant:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Musicbus

Can you clarify whether you are asking about car parking or a motorhome. If a motorhome what size? Also parking for how long.

Regards

p-c


----------

